# Abandoned Theme Parks Article



## beccapenny (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey!
These have probably been seen before, but I know I can never get enough about creepy, abandoned theme parks!!

http://www.nileguide.com/blog/2010/08/28/8-abandoned-theme-parks-abroad-open-for-exploration/


----------



## Lost Explorer (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool article!

All the theme parks in Japan look epic! Would love to explore them all!!


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 17, 2010)

South Korea has many abandoned theme parks.

A lot were built in remote areas to bring in tourists, but not enough people came.


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2010)

Richard Davies said:


> South Korea has many abandoned theme parks.
> 
> A lot were built in remote areas to bring in tourists, but not enough people came.




South Korea are good at doing that. They've done the same thing with the F1 circuit, it's literally miles from anywhere... strange people.


----------



## TiJayLFS (Nov 17, 2010)

Apparently they're building huge skyscrapers and a residential/business district on the F1 "island". Apparently. 

It looks abandoned as it is right now...


----------



## dinky (Mar 20, 2011)

*Blobby land*

Having read with interest the article on abandoned and derelict amusement parks, I remembered reading about the Uk's very own abandoned amusement park - Blobby Land...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-Mr-Blobby-theme-park-ravers-trash-site.html


----------

